

The world's first open source restaurant - kqr2
http://instructablesrestaurant.com/

======
z303
Make has been covering it for a while now

[http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/12/an_open_source_rest...](http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/12/an_open_source_restaurant.html)

and posted a followup a few days ago
[http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/02/the_open_source_res...](http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/02/the_open_source_restaurant_-
_the_in.html)

